# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Chương trình happy hour giảm 20% dành cho các fan thích ăn vặt tại aiya btx đây :d

## thegioianvataiya

*Các bạn sẽ được giảm 20% trên tổng hóa đơn thanh toán khi đến ăn tại Aiya BTX chương trình được áp dụng từ : 

11h00 đến 16h00 mỗi ngày ( Tại Địa chỉ : 35 Bùi Thị Xuân - P. Bến Thành - Q.1 ) 


Nhanh chân lên nào các fan thích ăn vặt ơi đừng bỏ qua cơ hội hấp dẫn này ^^

Để biết thêm thông tin các bạn hãy click vào 2 đường link này :
Aiya ! Thế giới ăn vặt | Facebook
Aiya! Thế giới ăn vặt

*

----------

